# UFC Tito Ortiz vs Ken Shamrock



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 25, 2006)

well tito ortiz and ken shamrock had another grudge fight to settle a 7 year rivalry , and to be honest i was disapointed , for a month i was wating for this match and i hoped it would be good , well , it was , but it only lasted 1 min 18 secs!      ortiz took shamrock down about 30 secs into the match and after a few secs hit him with 5 hard elbows (well i saw a slow motion replay from a diferent veiw and ortiz hit shamrock with a 6th elbow just as the referee pulled him off) , after the 1st one shamrock went "completely limp" at ortiz put it and he kept hittin him in the face and the ref pulled him off and called the match a TKO , however shamrock (dazed) at the end insisted he could have carried on , however its obvious he couldent.

and comments/arguments on the fight welcome 


chris


----------



## gillpad (Jul 25, 2006)

Hmm...have you noticed the "ken talks stoppage" thread?  There is some mention of this very subject...!
-


----------



## crushing (Jul 25, 2006)

The descriptions of this fight remind me of the blind men describing an elephant.


----------



## gillpad (Jul 25, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> The descriptions of this fight remind me of the blind men describing an elephant.


 
This metaphor might find itself more comfortable somewhere else.  I don't really see how it fits the original post, to which I assume it alludes..


----------



## crushing (Jul 26, 2006)

gillpad said:
			
		

> This metaphor might find itself more comfortable somewhere else. I don't really see how it fits the original post, to which I assume it alludes..


 
It may be more comfortable elsewhere, but it's fine here too, thanks.

The same fight has been described very differently by different observers.


----------



## gillpad (Jul 26, 2006)

The fight has also been percieved in ways that do no justice to the blind man describing the elephant metaphor; this view is the view of many, so your implication pertains not only to Chris's original thread.


----------



## crushing (Jul 26, 2006)

gillpad said:
			
		

> The fight has also been percieved in ways that do no justice to the blind man describing the elephant metaphor; this view is the view of many, so your implication pertains not only to Chris's original thread.


 
You are correct; my implication can pertain to more things than the original thread.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 26, 2006)

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/3EBXW3VrJExQi1qX6[/dmv]


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 26, 2006)

and here is a animated gif:

http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/5828/titoortizkenshamrock29at.gif

(It's about a meg, so I just put a link rather then embedding it, for the sake of those on slow connections  )
While he was getting beaten on, he is not out and does appear to be trying to get out of the way, if not to great effect.


----------



## gillpad (Jul 26, 2006)

Holy crap I'm getting a migraine!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 26, 2006)

I will say it again.  Shamrock's recent fight's have been so bad
and one sided that he needs to retire.  I never want to watch
him fight again! (I just take no pleasure in seeing him humiliated
yet again) 

By the way I like Ken! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 27, 2006)

LOL , AND THANKS FOR POSTING VID AND GIF OF THE FIGHT (ooops caps lock) ive been trying to find it on the net for ages!


----------

